# Sarah Connor - Bravo 31 2003



## LonesomeCowboy (10 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche seit Jahren nach dieser Zeitschrift. Es gab als Beilage einen Tanga und aus diesem Grund waren auch ganz viele Stars im Tanga abgebildet. Leider finde ich nichts dazu im Internet und wollte dann hier nachfragen, ob jemand diese Ausgabe hat und die Seiten einscannen könnte ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und beste Grüße!


----------

